# My best friend!



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

What a wonderful life Rusty had with you. Such a handsome and happy face so I know he loved life. I'm very sorry for your loss. There is nothing I can say to lessen your pain, except that I know that pain and so do others here so we share it.


----------



## Terri70 (Nov 2, 2005)

Sorry for your loss. He's now at the Bridge playing with my Gunner!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Rusty. It's so very hard when they pass away.

He certainly was a handsome boy and it sounds like he had a very special and fun life with you.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Rusty....


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry to read of the loss of your Rusty. May he live forever in your heart.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Rusty. He sure was a handsome guy! RIP, Rusty..


----------



## Medster (May 19, 2013)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Rusty had a happy and exciting life with you.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss. Rusty made the journey with my friend's golden Buster today. Thirteen wonderful, long years just isn't enough time, is it? Sounds like Rusty had a fun life with you. Was he named after Rusty Wallace?

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Always a tough thing to do .... take heart ...you will see him again ....and he will always be with you because you will never forget him !!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Rusty.

What a great life you shared with him. 

Sleep softly sweet boy.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of beautiful Rusty, what a handsome boy! It sounds like he shared a wonderful and fun life with you. Losing a golden best friends hurts so bad  we understand your heartbreak.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Its just so hard to say goodbye. He was a handsome guy. Sorry for you loss. Hugs..


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. He is having fun with my Sara im sure.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry
Rest in peace Rusty


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for the loss of your best friend Rusty.

Will add his name to the unfortunately long list of sweet goldens we lost this year.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/grf-goldens-have-passed-yearly-list/124789-grf-goldens-passed-2013-list-7.html

Run free sweet boy!


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

I am so sorry. May you find comfort in the memories you have of him.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

so sorry. Sweet baby 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blitz328 (Jul 11, 2012)

So sorry for you loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rusty*

I am so very sorry to read about your Beautiful Rusty!
I know my Smooch and Snobear are playing with him at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## NWOhioGolden (Apr 7, 2013)

MyMaggieGirl said:


> I am very sorry for your loss. Rusty made the journey with my friend's golden Buster today. Thirteen wonderful, long years just isn't enough time, is it? Sounds like Rusty had a fun life with you. Was he named after Rusty Wallace?
> 
> So sorry for your loss.


Thank You to all of you!! I guess I have been avoiding the forum this week while trying to deal with this. Naturally, I still have to work and deal with a couple guys at work who don't really realize how attached we all get to our goldens. I actually almost walked out of work one night trying to avoid one particular guy who should have been punched in the face!!
I also send out my thoughts to Buster's parents! No, 13 years with our best friends just doesn't EVER seem long enough!!! Yes, I have it that bad! Rusty WAS named after my favorite NASCAR driver at the time, Rusty Wallace. He even had a little doggy jacket with the number 2 and Rusty Wallace's name on it! 
I thought I was dealing with my loss pretty well until I vacuumed today, and then I started crying again! Vacuuming up all that golden fur made me realize again that he is gone! I thought a 55 YO man was supposed to deal with this better than I think I am! 
Adding to the loss is the fact that I am alone for now, since my wife left for San Diego in late October to take care of her 87 YO Mom with Lymphoma. While she is dealing with that, I had to tell her that we lost Rusty too!! They are calling in hospice this week for her! This is not turning in to a very good Holiday Season!
We did already talk about our next golden tho' !! We will plan on getting him in the spring when she comes back. We will also probably need to train our next "boy" as an assistance dog in addition to just CD, as my wife walks with a cane now and the doctors are saying that my wife will probably be in a wheelchair within a couple years due to degenerative disc disease. We just need to find a decent breeder here in NW Ohio or Southern Michigan.
Well, Thanks again for listening and letting me ramble. I'll be back soon!!

Rusty's Dad, Larry


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Having to say goodbye to one of my beloved dogs and being without them, is one of the hardest things I have ever dealt with. I've been through it several times but it never gets any easier. 

I'm so sorry for your loss and your sadness. I'm also sorry your wife is away and caring for her mother. 

I feel for anyone who has never known the love and companionship of a dog. They are truly missing out on something really wonderful and special.

My thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## Rylee's Mom Too (Dec 25, 2013)

Larry, I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how you are feeling because I'm going through the same thing. I lost my Rylee girl on December 19th, five days before her 9th birthday on Christmas Eve. I hope looking forward to getting a new golden baby will lift your spirits. I'm sure Rusty and Rylee are playing together across the Rainbow Bridge and we will see them again someday.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Larry, just checking in, how are you doing. Hope your wife is back home and I am sorry that she might end up in a wheelchair. Rusty was your best friend and many here understand how hard is to lose our loved goldens. Today I cried together with a man in his sixties while I was looking around car dealership for a new car (dog friendly) and mentioned that I have a golden. He lost his best friend 2 years ago around the time I lost my Buddy, we shared our stories and cried. Spring is coming soon, wish you all the best in your search for a new boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Larry*



NWOhioGolden said:


> Thank You to all of you!! I guess I have been avoiding the forum this week while trying to deal with this. Naturally, I still have to work and deal with a couple guys at work who don't really realize how attached we all get to our goldens. I actually almost walked out of work one night trying to avoid one particular guy who should have been punched in the face!!
> I also send out my thoughts to Buster's parents! No, 13 years with our best friends just doesn't EVER seem long enough!!! Yes, I have it that bad! Rusty WAS named after my favorite NASCAR driver at the time, Rusty Wallace. He even had a little doggy jacket with the number 2 and Rusty Wallace's name on it!
> I thought I was dealing with my loss pretty well until I vacuumed today, and then I started crying again! Vacuuming up all that golden fur made me realize again that he is gone! I thought a 55 YO man was supposed to deal with this better than I think I am!
> Adding to the loss is the fact that I am alone for now, since my wife left for San Diego in late October to take care of her 87 YO Mom with Lymphoma. While she is dealing with that, I had to tell her that we lost Rusty too!! They are calling in hospice this week for her! This is not turning in to a very good Holiday Season!
> ...


Larry

I am so sorry about your beautiful Rusty. You and your wife are dealing with so much. I am excited for you and your wife that you will be looking forward to a boy this spring. Hope you will continue to stick around with us!


----------

